# Getting back to paused TV??



## dreslism (Nov 14, 2006)

The other night I hit pause while watching a live football game.

I left the room for about 25 minutes, when I came back, one of the kids jumped and and was watching TV. 

The kids said we did not goof anything up, we just started playing a recorded show with the DVR, so your program is still paused.

I said Ok smarty pants, how do I get back to my paused show?

I could not find a way to get back to the paused show I was watching, and when I finally went back, it was to live TV and I lost the 25 minutes of the game.

So, is there a way to get back to paused TV in the above situation?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

IIRC, starting a recorded program empties the buffer of the live program you were watching.


----------



## Mojito05 (Dec 8, 2006)

dbconsultant said:


> IIRC, starting a recorded program empties the buffer of the live program you were watching.


Yep, that's what I've seen, too.

dreslism, you can check out the thread below (and the other thread linked within this thread) if you wanted to read more about it:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74592


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

dbconsultant said:


> IIRC, starting a recorded program empties the buffer of the live program you were watching.


Dish needs to buy a DirecTivo and see how it handles the buffers and copy that.

The buffer problem is my biggest complaint with the 622. It needs to be fixed.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Like the others have said, switching to a DVR event currently clears the buffer on live/delayed TV. A 'work around' to this would be to start recording the event before leaving it paused for long periods just to be safe.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Another work around is to hit "Swap" and then start the DVR recording and then hit "Swap" again to go back to your program. You will have to rewind to the point that you left but you won't miss anything that way.


----------



## pmillick (Jan 18, 2007)

I just installed new VIP 622 for HD. My old receiver was DishDVR 625 (non HD)
When I switch from tuner A to B while paused, program I am watching does not stay paused. With my old 625, PIP goes to half screen on 3rd button push. ( 1st push=small window, 2nd push= medium window, and 3rd button push= 1/2 screen window. When PIP does this, I know that program will remain paused when I switch from tuner A to B (without PIP active). My old receiver worked this way. My new tuner won't stay paused, and PIP only goes from small to medium with only 2 button pushes. (no half screen PIP). My old 625 (non-HD) would not stay paused on tuner swap until about a month before upgrading to HD (VIP622). Then it changed by itself (amazingly); staying paused on tuner swap (A to B) without rewind and 1/2 screen PIP on 3rd button push.
Does anyone know how to change this setting?
 
I will accept email for ongoing conversations.


----------



## pmillick (Jan 18, 2007)

lujan said:


> Another work around is to hit "Swap" and then start the DVR recording and then hit "Swap" again to go back to your program. You will have to rewind to the point that you left but you won't miss anything that way.


My old 625 (non-HD) dual receiver did not stay paused originally. (I had to rewind to point I was watching) Then one day, it acted differently. Programs stayed paused when I swapped from A to B. Also I noticed that PIP changed also. When pushing PIP button 3rd time, window went to half screen instead of closing PIP. Fourth PIP button push closed window. I don't know if I did something inadvertantly to change features or if it happened by itself. (Dish Network software update?)


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

My understanding from an earlier Tech Chat is the 622 is supposed to be getting this functionality on a future software release, hopefully the next one. The way I understand it the buffer will remain when you swap between tuners and I believe you will be able to pause, swap, and then swap back and remain paused. Split screen PIP is supposed to be coming as well.


----------

